
Parse Goes Realtime with Live Queries - gfosco
http://blog.parse.com/announcements/parse-server-goes-realtime-with-live-queries/
======
gfosco
The Parse Server repo has crossed 7,500 stars and now has 53 contributors.
This is a huge addition to the ecosystem, a completely open-source client and
server application platform, combining the best features from all of the
competition... and you can run it all on your laptop.

